# Bucking pics!



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Silly Sunny :lol:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

can it be a video? I have lots!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is a little episode Comanche had a while ago...


















Not exactly a buck but got all 4 off the ground :shock:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

this is part of tater's meltdown. Here is the link for the video, Sorry about my bad posture...


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ That picture is awesome!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> ^ That picture is awesome!


 what one?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, Tator's one naughty guy!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

how about rear?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i just want to note that she wasn't being bad- she is just a show off


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Great pics everyone, and the video.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> this is part of tater's meltdown. Here is the link for the video, Sorry about my bad posture... YouTube - Bucking Tater's Last stance


HAHAHAHAHA, that was YOU!? Me and Shay-la have watched ALL of Tater's vids, we couldn't even believe the guts you had to continue getting on that crazy bronc! I think in one video it's your mom or something saying "Oh dear god, that **** horse!" and we were just laughing. Good job, whatever happened to him?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, that was YOU!? Me and Shay-la have watched ALL of Tater's vids, we couldn't even believe the guts you had to continue getting on that crazy bronc! I think in one video it's your mom or something saying "Oh dear god, that **** horse!" and we were just laughing. Good job, whatever happened to him?


Yep! Thats me! hahaha glad to know I have some viewers! We sold him, he is now a trail horse and the owners are aware of his bucking issue. I don't think that will be a problem because he only bucked in gymkhanas. I still wonder how I got on him every gymkhana. I guess I just hoped he wouldn't... so much for that! I loved him so much but we just didn't click...


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a veryy weird pic of my arab bucking when he was a baby xD


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love Tater! I've seen all his vids as well, boy he cracks me up!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

haha ya, Its pretty funny looking back at those and wondering how the hell I stayed on! Have you seen the one where he was all nervous and kept whinnying, then when he bucked I hit my head on his neck? I promise I didn't fall off I jumped off after he finished. Haha I was scared. Suprisingly I finished every gymkhana except for the last one. That was just too many bucks in one day...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice Allie, I love that you are laughing the whole time!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HAHA the cheeky little ****** really wanted me in the dirt for asking him to lope, I couldn't help but laught!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd be laughing, well maybe I guess. 

Either way those pictures are pretty cute, thanks for sharing. 

Icrazyaboutu-how long ago did you sell him? Does he still buck?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

JDI that pony is working at getting you off! Love the pics for sure


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Icrazyaboutu-how long ago did you sell him? Does he still buck?


I sold him in april. Last gymkhana was in January! wow thats a while ago! Don't worry, I know I still stick on though. I rode Dozer's old owners horse and it went crazy and did a huge buck and I didn't even loose my seat! Thannk you Tater!
He doesn't buck the lady that bought him. He bucks her husband though.... He likes trails and thats what they are going to use him for so he doesn't have a reason to buck anymore.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Chey, some great pictures! Man you have some active ponies! LOL Mine hardly move!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

^^ I know that's what I was just thinking haha


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

haha yes she does!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

cheyaut, haha looks like the pintopali is sayin " here it is, now kiss it!!!" lol


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics everyone! I love the pics of the mini's bucking!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Those minis are hilarious! Ours are lazy little ******s until the farrier comes... then they resemble those ones lol.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Fendi bucking and falling and getting embarrassed:










A calf:











And a video:





It's not much of a buck, but it's still funny : ]


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, and here's a group I made on Flickr just for pictures of bucking horses: Flickr: Bucking Horses

I have this one, too, for rearing horses: Flickr: Rearing Horses

And this one for flying horses ; ) Flickr: Flying Horses

You can see hundreds more pictures there.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a video lol does that count?
Check it out,its like 20 sec's


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I got the hilarious stills off a video on a rare occasion my mare actually was playing around (happens about 3x a year, lol!).


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb Likes to stick his head between his legs when he wants his way, it gets very akward when he does it at a canter.






















He had to find his place after he moved to his new stable.
First he tried sweet talkin'







But the Canadiens would have none of it.








Spring made him a little wild, he does some strange things when he's hyper.


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2008)

masatisn - holey cow your horse is one stocky pony!! What breed?

Nice bronco's everyone  I have a few of my mare (and possibley gelding) that I'll post when I'm on the other computer


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

great photo'd everyone. Everyone seems to havbe stayed on lol, you guys are very talented.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

@Jessa:
LOL I know, he's a chunk, but in those pics hes got an inch (or more) of hair on him. The middle one (where hes kissing Samurai) makes him look like a...well a blob. But that was in december not long after I got him. He used to be on a trail-string and back in June he had been kicked and not done the slightest bit of work while he healed. SO no work+winter woolies+percharon cross(with Arab)=blob horse.

He did start to get back into shape over the summer, but now that winter's on its way hes starting to turn into a hairy chub all over again.
See he's not _that _chunky...








Okay, maybe I'm delusional...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

CloudsMystique said:


>


LOVE the heart


----------



## harlequinduck (May 7, 2009)

haha great photos everyone :] 

this one is from when i went to try out my now current horse (yes we bought him based on a two minute video!), i rode him for near less then two minutes because it was evident pretty quickly that something was wrong.. turns out the bit had rubbed the sides of his mouth raw. :|


----------

